# .  (, , , )

## gvozdok

,

       ()
  .      .

      :
1)     .    ..               .     ?  .    .     ?  ?     ?     ?

2)    ?  ?  ?       ?     ?? ?
    ?

3)      /     /.     .          ?     .?       /       ?    ?

       + -   ,    .

    !

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

1)           ,    .   ,       .    ,    .       .
2)       25  ( -1 ,  - 2 ,  - 3 , - )      .       .  ,          31 . ,      ,   .     -  ,      ,    .       .     ,  ,    .     ,       .
3)   ,           ,   . .  ,   ,     ,     .
         .  , ,  .

----------


## gvozdok

1)      -  .  ???????     2 .     .....  ??????

2)  .     ? (    )

3)    ?      .       .  ??? 

  !

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

1)     ,       .  ,       ,   -    .   ,    : ,                  /    .   -   ,       .        .
2)         ,    ,            (    ,      -).
3)        (1 )    .   -      .      -  6       .   .        -  .

----------


## .

> /


   ?    ,   ???          2007        ,      .
*gvozdok*,     ,      , ,     .     .    .



> 


      ,       . 



> ?     .?


 



> /


     ,      .  ,   .
*ksyuha-ufa*,        30 ,

----------


## gvozdok

.             . ..          -       2006     2007.    13%        :EEK!:  (  !!!)
   .          /          .

       13%...        ....      ...

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

*.*, ,         .          . (. 14.1 )

----------


## gvozdok

?      ?  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 1)     ,       .  ,       ,   -    .


 23.   ( )

2.  - ...  ....      ....    :
1)       ( ) -        ()  .        ,     ;

    01.01.2007

----------


## LegO NSK

> *.*, ,         .          . (. 14.1 )


  .171  ,    ,   .,  250 000 .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 13%...        ....      ...


 -    .
 -    .
 :Smilie:

----------


## gvozdok

LegO NSK, ..   13%  2 ?      ?   ?        -     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> LegO NSK, ..   13%  2 ?      ?   ?        -     ?


 

    2006 :
   - 30.04.2007 ()
   - 15.07.2007 ()
  13 %.    :
)  - 1/300 *     (  - 5 %   ),
) .1 .122   - 20 %   ,
) .1 .119   -   30 %   
   2006  ( )  +  55 %   .      .

    2007 :
   - 30.04.2008
   - 15.07.2008

        (   ).

----------


## gvozdok

...

..      2006 100 ,    :
13 + 7.15 = 20,15 .  !!! ....

  2007   13%   ???

----------


## LegO NSK

> ...
> 
> ..      2006 100 ,    :
> 13 + 7.15 = 20,15 .  !!! ....
> 
>   2007   13%   ???


1. 7,15  -     :Smilie:       .     .119  122       (    2-3 ,    ).
2.  2007          (15.07.2008).

----------


## gvozdok

LegO NSK,   .   .  .....

1.   ?  ?  ?
2. ..  2007      15.07.2008?   ?      - ..       10   ?      ? ...

3.         -    ?    ?        ?   ...         .

----------


## LegO NSK

> LegO NSK,   .   .  .....
> 
> 1.   ?  ?  ?
> 2. ..  2007      15.07.2008?   ?      - ..       10   ?      ? ...
> 
> 3.         -    ?    ?        ?   ...         .


1.  -   .    -        ,  .       :
-      ,
-         (  ),
-   ,   (   .  .,    ),
-     (                2-),
-  ,      (,   ..,   ).
       ,    ()        (  ,   ). 

2.    15 ,   .
     ,     -      ,    .   ,    ,       (   ).
  ,    ,      . (, ).

3.     ,   ( ,    , ).  ,    -        .   - ,  ..    .  ,   .
    .

----------


## pfranz

-   ,   1  2008     .     13%   .     ...      ,    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> -   ,   1  2008     .     13%   .


    ,   01.01.2006.

   30  2006*. N*269-
"      "

----------


## gvozdok

!!!!    !!!!  :yes:     .     ?  -   :Frown:   .

----------


## LegO NSK

> !!!!    !!!!     .     ?  -    .


  ,  .

----------


## gvozdok

. .    . . .   -     ,            ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> . .    . . .   -     ,            ?


,   .      ,    (      ,     ).
    ,    .   .
      .

----------


## .

,   . *gvozdok*,,         .    - -   :Wink: 
 -          :Smilie:         .
,  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> *gvozdok*,,         .    - -


--!         ...  :Smilie:

----------


## cep

*.*    -   ,     !      ,    .
      ..   .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

()    ,      -      .     .  ?   ,       .   -     ,     .        .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

.   ,    .   :Stick Out Tongue:  
      .

----------


## pfranz

> .  ?   ,       .


  ,        ,      ..




> -     ,     .        .


   ,   *gvozdok* "",  ,   ,       ..        ,  ()    $5          .          ,    ,      ,  .

----------

2007.
          ,      ? 

 ?   -      ?       ?

  ?    ,  ,  .    ?    ?

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=51484192

----------

forum.klerk.ru showthread.php p=51484192



    ?


      ?

, ! !

----------


## pfranz

-    ,    :



> 2.    
> 1.        1 , 1 , 9   .  1 , 1 , 9     25  ,    . ..  1     25 .      30  ,     . ..  2007.       30  2008.
>  -   26.2 .
>  : 
>      (15%) 18210501020011000110
>    (6%) 18210501010011000110
>    18210501030011000110
>   1 , 1 , 9     25  ,    
>       30  ,     .
> ...


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=51484192

        (,  consultant.ru)

----------

,    -      .          .    .

,    ,   ,  ,    ,   ,  ,       .  - ( )      .

  :     15%      ,  ,      ?    ?

----------


## .

**,   ,             :Frown:          .   ?   :Frown:    ,     -  ?

----------


## Ivanovna

. .          : . ,   ,       .    ( ),   7   ,      662989   .  -3   ,  . 
  ,              1 .11           ,      +    +  .  ,      -   .          . ,        -   ,        2    - .  ,     -3,     ,       -

----------


## pfranz

**
       ,   ,     ,     (.  ,  2).     (       )    ,    .       ,       ,            (   ).

 ,   , ..  ,         -.           ,    .

         .             (     ,   ).

 30     ,    9  (,   100 ).

      -    .

----------


## pfranz

> ,        -   ,        2    - .


  ,      .




> ,     -3, ** ,       -


,      ,       ...

----------


## .

> ,        -   ,        2    - .


       .       ?

----------


## Tereza

> ,  ,


  2007      ,      .     11,    ,      .



> 2007.


  3 2007       ,      ,       ,    . -                 ,.          ().     ,   .

----------

, !

   ,        .    ,  -   ,    ?      ,   ?

----------


## .

> ,      ,       ,


     .   ,   . ,    ,     ?



> ,      ,       ,


       .    .       .



> , -   ,    ?


        .  ,      .   .



> ,   ?


       ,    .

----------


## mushka

.  .     (   )  .    ?            .  ?           ?

----------

, .   ,  
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## .

> 


         .      .   ,     ,        ?

----------


## mushka

,     ??

----------


## mushka

...      ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,


   ,    ,    .

----------


## mushka

,       ,   . ?     ?      ?

----------


## .

.   .    ,     ,    . 
 -   ,      .          :Smilie:       " ".       .

----------


## mushka

,       ""     ?

----------


## .

.

----------

*ksyuha-ufa*,  ,       ?

----------


## .

.      .         .
FAQ

----------


## Arianna

?

----------


## .

,  
       ,     20

----------


## Arianna

20900   ( . , , , , , ).        ?           II       ?        ?

----------


## .

,   ,      .         ? 
       .



> 


  ,    .    ,

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

> .      .         .
> FAQ


       . -       ,    .

----------

*ksyuha-ufa*,        ,     ?

----------


## Larik

.     ,   ,   ,    31.12.2008

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

. (  66     - 1/3   2/3 -  ;   -     ).      .

----------


## SvInga

, .  ,   ,    ().        ,     .    ( 6%).    :          ,   .        ,    .

----------


## Feminka

,       .

----------


## SergeiP

> . (  66     - 1/3   2/3 -  ;   -     ).      .


   -   . ""     (2/3   ).

----------

> ,   ,      .         ? 
>        .
>   ,    .    ,


      ..    ,   ,     21 .        ?   ,       ,     ?

----------


## .

,      ,      .
   ,

----------

!   . .      (6%).      ,    ,     .        ,  6%  ,  , ,          (-   ,    ).    ?

----------


## .

.       -   :Big Grin: 
**,   .      .       ,       
 ,      .

----------

,     .

----------

,    1.000.000  ,  60.000  ,     940.000 .    .

----------


## .

...     ?    ?          :Wink: 
     ,    ?       ?      .

----------

.

----------


## .

?        ?      :Wink:        ,

----------


## Allvin

, !
       (),       ,      .  ()   ?  -    ?

----------


## .

,          :Embarrassment:

----------


## Arianna

. 
    .            ?
        .    ?

----------


## .

. 
     ,   .

----------

!   ,      ?   ,    2006     ,  .   2008                   ,        ?      ?

----------


## Larik

,     .  .    .

----------


## Waffle

!    .
      26        ,      ,   2006.    ,   ?
 , ,   .      ?
 .

----------


## Larik

.
     9    - 27.10.2008

----------


## .

> ,   ?


 ,  .       .    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------

> .
>      9    - 27.10.2008


! ..    , ?    9       ?   ,       9 ?

----------


## Waffle

[QUOTE=.;51791779],  .       
 ,    25   ,    25 ,      ? 
       , .

----------


## Larik

> ! ..    , ?    9       ?   ,       9 ?


     ....

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=222244

----------


## Waffle

[QUOTE=Larik;51791837]     ....



    ?

----------


## Larik

[QUOTE=Waffle;51791880]


> ....
> 
> 
> 
>     ?


    ,      2008.,      .

----------


## Larik

> !    .
>       26        ,      ,   2006.    ,   ?
>  , ,   .      ?
>  .


  1, 2, 3, 2007, 2007 , 1,2  2008.

----------

> 1, 2, 3, 2007, 2007 , 1,2  2008.


-.       9  2008 ?          ?

----------


## .

1   1  2008

----------

.   "    . .   "     ?     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## NatVic

.
 ,   ,    700     .. ,      ,  .
  :    ( )   ,    ,      ""?    1 ,  ? :
   !!!

----------


## .

> ,      ,  .


 .    .      
     ,       (

----------


## NatVic

.,  .

----------


## axteg

> .    .      
>      ,       (


     ?  1     ?

----------


## Bolivar

> ?  1     ?


   1:.   :    :yes:

----------


## z_zajka

...
   .,    ...         .    (  )...            ,(-)  ?   ?   :   ?            ?  /  ?       /     ?           ? (   )         ?

----------


## .

> ,(-)  ?


  .        
    ? ?    .  ,   
          .     FAQ

----------


## SHTUCHKA

*.*, 
! 
, ,  ,    ,     15%  6%?
  ,    .         ,    ,      , ,(   ).
 ,   6%, ..    50%.
, 15%, ..   (,  , , ) . 4 . .  1- .
   ... :Confused:

----------


## .

15%,   6%    .      ,     6%

----------

!  , :         ,      ,      ,   ,   1%  ,          ,    ....? ?         ,      ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------



----------

,      ? 
   : 17 .

----------

.       1 :
 =  
.
?

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------

? ? 
  ,    (-)?         ?

----------


## Cooler

> ? ?


  :yes: 


> (-)?


  (-)  (-)


> ?


    ?  :Wink:    .227.

----------



----------


## TataTk

(, 15%)

, , :             ?

----------


## efreytor

..

----------


## TataTk

, efreytor.

 , , ,    ? 

        2, 3  4 ?  -    21.  -  2.    ?
   .

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## TataTk

21.    ?       20?

----------


## Ego

> 20


  :yes:

----------


## TataTk

> 21


,       ?

----------


## Ego



----------


## TataTk

19.

      15%   ?

----------


## Ego



----------


## TataTk

, ,     ,      ?   - ?  (   ) - (   )?

----------


## Ego

> ?


   ?       :Smilie:

----------


## TataTk

-  .    -   ?  ,      ?          ?

----------


## Ego

-  
    -   
    -  +

----------


## TataTk

,  -  ?

----------


## Ego

,   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## TataTk

,     ? ..         ?

----------


## Ego



----------


## TataTk

.

----------


## maruna

-6%.()
        .

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## efreytor

> -6%.()


?

----------


## maruna

.

----------


## ihteandr

!
,   .     ( ),  ,   , .
1)        ,    ?
2)         ?
3)   ,          - ,         ?
4)   ,     ,        ..,  .        ?        ?

----------


## efreytor

> 1)        ,    ?


      (   ),, , ,   ,   .



> 2)         ?


     ...(     )



> 3)   ,          - ,         ?






> 4)   ,     ,        ..,  .        ?        ?


 ..  ...          .

----------


## ihteandr

,    !!!  :8:

----------


## .

> ,          -

----------


## efreytor

...


> 


...  .

----------


## ihteandr

? (   -?) 
      .
P.S.:       .

----------


## .

.




> 


 .     .

----------


## ihteandr

!!!

----------


## dbce

,  ,        .
     (),             .        24  2005 . N 187                  ,        6.  ,            150       .
          2            ()        .
                 ,         .
   ,            .
   .

----------


## Feminka

> ,         .


 
  ?   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,         .


  ..       ...     ?    ...      :Big Grin: 



> ,            .


   ...      ))

----------


## Ego

> ,         .

----------


## Feminka

,     .

----------


## efreytor

> 


   ?

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*,    ,     - ,       :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> 


                    ?

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*,    ,     :Smilie: 
  27  2007 . N 03-11-05/275

----------


## efreytor

> *efreytor*,    ,    
>   27  2007 . N 03-11-05/275


...           ...      ...

     ?

                  ...     ...                        ..

----------


## Ego

*efreytor*,  ,          :Smilie: 
          ,      -  ,      
,  ,

----------


## efreytor

> 


   .... ...      ...  :Big Grin:   ))

----------


## dbce

:Big Grin:

----------


## LegO NSK

*efreytor*,         .

----------


## efreytor

> ()            .
> 
>         002-93 ()   ,  ,      (  019100).        ,      (  019200). *       " "   010000  .*
> 
>   ,        029-2001      93 "  " ( 93.04 "- ")    , ,   .  ,      **        019200 " ,     " .
> 
>    ,             ,     ,    ,        .  ,         ,        ,  ,        .


 ...  ...    ...  :Big Grin:    ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dbce

> 24  2005 . N 187                  ,        6.  ,            150       .


         .

----------


## dbce

?
     ,          (   ),       359     .
   .
                 ?

----------


## efreytor

> .


       ...  :Big Grin: 



> 


...



> 2.        ,    , **      ()      **  -    ** *        .*


   ? ! ? !

----------

-   
 19  2009*. N*03-11-11/198

   -     3  2009  N*3-2-07/54                    ,       ( - ),   .
    1  2  346.26     ( - )                   ,  , ,   ()   ,     .
  346.27       ,    (       ,      ),  ,   010000 " ",      ,   .
 , , , , ,               .
  ,          12  2009  N*140-14/981  ,   ,   ,      019100  "   ".
          18  2007  N*140-16/1419 ,               013325  "    ",        ,    804904  "    ",         .
          25  2009  N*140-16/1180 *       081500*  ",   ".    , ,       019300  " ".     -   013000 "      ,     .    ".
* ,       ,  , , ,      ,     ,            26.3 .*                     .
    ,   ,              ,          ,      ,     ,    .
  ,                .

                                         ..*

----------

?  :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  :Big Grin: 
       ..
        ?    ?

----------

- , ,    .   -      ...

----------


## efreytor

**,             ...   ...

----------


## yegoza

.     ,   .      .  , ,  .
1.  ,   ?    ?
2.    -   ?
3.        ?
 ....

----------


## efreytor

> 1.  ,   ?    ?


 



> 2.    -   ?


   . 346.26



> 3.        ?


  ..

----------


## yegoza

> . 346.26
>   ..


. .           ,        ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,        ?


      (  )       (  )   .

----------

> (  )       (  )   .


   -         ,   ,      ,         ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## yegoza

;

(. 10  .    22.07.2008 N 155-)

11)     

      74.40  ,     ,   (   ,      ),  ,  ,           -  ?

----------


## efreytor

...

----------


## yegoza

> ...


,  ,           .      ,        ,     ,   ,      ?
,    ,        ,       -  ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,    ,        ,       -  ?


    ...           ...                   .

----------


## Andyko

*yegoza*,    ,

----------


## yegoza

> ...           ...                   .


,    "_...          _ "
    ,          .

..            -      ?

----------


## Andyko

*yegoza*,   ,   .      .

----------


## yegoza

> *yegoza*,   ,   .      .


, .   . ,          .

    . ..             .        -          .


_  : -    , ,   ,  ,     ,  ,   ,        .. -     ,        -   -      ,    -    _ 

   ,      .

----------


## yegoza

-     ,    . 

      ,          . 576-29-81  82.       .      . 

            .       .     6  12     (   )

        .  ,    3     . . 320-62-84

----------


## yegoza

, ,     " "  ,        ,  ?

----------


## efreytor

?

----------


## yegoza

> ?

----------


## efreytor

""   21001...  
    ....

----------

> ""   21001...  
>     ....


,  ,  .  ,    .

----------


## samchik

:          .     .     ,       ..        .      .      .   ,    ,     -.

----------


## efreytor

> ,    ,     -.


     ..

----------


## samchik

> ..


   ,    .

----------


## efreytor

> ,    .


     ...                .....   


> .

----------


## samchik

> ...


         ,         . ,    .

----------


## ZurMum

.
  .
     .     . 
   2010.
 -     .   .

  ,    ,  ,   .

= (65%  ), (5%  ) 
	      .
	=     30%  .

:
1.   ? 
( -  +     )

2.  ?
3.   ?
4.     ,      .      ?
5.      (6%, 10%(,  ),    ?

   ( , ,   )

 ,      .

      ( ?    ).

  ,
.

----------


## efreytor

> 1.   ?
> ( -  +     )


 




> 2.  ?


, ...         



> 3.   ?






> 4.     ,      .      ?


...    



> 5.      (6%, 10%(,  ),    ?


 -



> )


      .



> 


         ...   .

----------


## ZurMum

.
      ?

----------


## ZurMum

?        .

----------


## Kukvi

.
 .  6%    .      ,     .        ,   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?        .


     ?    ?      ?     ?      ....      .      2 ?


> ,   ?

----------


## ZurMum

> ?    ?      ?     ?      ....      .      2 ?


  :  ,   ,    ?       ?
     ,        ?

 ...

----------


## efreytor

...   ....  ...       ,,    ,.,  ...      ...   -     ,     ...      ...    ..           ,              ...       ...

----------


## Kukvi

> ,   ?
> 
> __________________


   ?     6%.   ,  6% .      .
       ?         ?         ?

----------


## efreytor

*Kukvi*,     ...                           ..

----------


## Kukvi

.    . ,      6%. (  )       ?     ? 
    . .

----------


## efreytor

> 


 ,     "      ...."




> . ,      6%. (  )


 



> ?


  **  


> ,   ?


  .

----------


## Kukvi

> :
>        ,   ?
>  .

----------


## ZurMum

> ...   ....  ...       ,,    ,.,  ...      ...   -     ,     ...      ...    ..           ,              ...       ...


    .    . 
      :
      ( )  -.
     ,     .
    .
 ()      (  ),      .
()    (  ),      .
 (  )      (    ,       ).
        (     ?)    .
    - (10%   )                  .
 ?

----------


## DaMash

??  ,.

----------


## Andyko

.
   " "    .

----------


## 13

!  ...       (  ,,),      ,.
        -???
51.47      .
51.47.3     .
74.82 
 !

----------


## Feminka

*13*,  ,    .

----------


## 13

:Smilie:

----------


## Alexuc

. ,       .     (, , )   ,     .   ,      .       .     ?       ..?
  ,  , ...    .. , !

----------


## .

> ,      .


     .  ,      .

----------


## Alexuc

,       ,    .           ,  ,    ,   -        ?  .

----------


## .



----------


## rfmelisa

! !   4    .  -     .         , .           ,         ,   ?????? :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/...

----------


## rfmelisa

,       ?
       ?
      ?
      ??????

----------


## Andyko

> ,


  ,  


> 


 


> 


 : ,   ,  ,  - 



> 


   ,   ,   ,

----------


## rfmelisa

"  "
          ?
  ? 
        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## serg1986

!
  . 
1)      2009 (    ),      15%.     ,   ,         ....           .            (   ) ?
2)      ,          31 .  2009   ,   ,      .     ?
3)      (15),     -  ?
4)  2010      , , .          1   .  - ,         ?
5)       .. 
392 1 02 02100 06 000 160

392 1 02 02100 06 1000 160
  ?
6)        ?

.

----------


## .

1.          ,     . ,     ?            ?          .
2.     ,       ,   
3.    ,   
4.       ,      ,   



> 5)       .. 
> 392 1 02 02100 06 000 160


     ?
6.

----------


## serg1986

392 1 02 02100 06 0000 160....

     20  ,   ...    ?    ??  :Wow:

----------


## serg1986

> 4.       ,      ,


      1   ?

----------


## .

*serg1986*,          ?

----------


## serg1986

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._

----------


## .

,   ,   -  ,     :Frown:

----------


## serg1986

,         ?
     ?

----------


## Feminka

50 ., .

----------


## serg1986

:Big Grin:    ?    ?

----------


## Feminka

,    .   :Smilie:

----------


## serg1986

:
1)  1     
2)  30       
 ?
  " " ?

----------


## Feminka

, .

----------


## serg1986

?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## serg1986

....    :Wink:

----------


## serg1986

( 15)          .,    .
  ,      ,  (., , ),       .

----------


## ˸

> .,


 ,/ (   ), ,


> ,      ,


 ,/,,

----------


## serg1986

.   ,  ?       ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


 +  - ...  , ?

----------


## serg1986

.    -    + .
        ,         (     )?      ,       ...?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## serg1986

.         - ...

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## serg1986

. ?
       ,   ?

----------


## .

,      ?  ,        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,         -  ?       ( ,  )?     ?  .

----------


## Andyko

> -  ?


 


> ?

----------


## .

.    .      ?

----------


## .



----------


## Anika_85

,  ,   .         ( 6%,  15%, ).  :    / ?

----------


## .

- ? ? ?   ?
Q11.   ,  ?

----------


## .

.,   ,            ,     ? (    )

----------


## ˸

> ,     ?


    ,/ ...

----------


## .

.   .    1.  2.  3.        (     ,    ) 3.  .
             ?
          ?          ? .

----------


## ˸

> ?


  :yes: 


> ?


   5..?

----------


## .

.          ?

----------


## .

> (     ,    )


 



> ?

----------


## TRIAN

> ,      ?  ,        ?



     ,       ,      ,          ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## TRIAN

,  -   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## TRIAN

:Wink:

----------


## Serg1986-

:
  : 52.6 -    
. 45.31 -   
               32.30.9 -    ,      .
    15%.
 :
1)         ?
2) ,             ?
-  ,      ,        .    ...

----------


## .

1. 52.6  .    ,    
2. . .1

----------


## rantika

,    ,         ?       ,        ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,         ?


,      ?  :Wink:

----------


## pavel-z

!,, !!??
            .      -      ,  ,       !!!    ,    !)))       :
1.    ,   .8              .  :        -  ?
2.    .     -       !!   ,               ?
3.    . :-            ?))) (:       ,-        10 . . ) 
4.   , ,,            : -   , ?
5.      (.. )      ?


   !!)))

----------


## Anika_85

> - ? ? ?   ?
> Q11.   ,  ?


             . . 
       ?  ,         15%  6%.   .

----------


## .

*pavel-z*,    .        
*Anika_85*,    .   ,    .  , ,  -,

----------


## Anika_85

> *pavel-z*,    .        
> *Anika_85*,    .   ,    .  , ,  -,


  ,             , ?     ,        (  -  )?         ,    (  ,    ,    )?   ? 
   .

----------


## .

? , , ?

----------


## Anika_85

> ? , , ?


  : 
  ,    .      ( ),     ,    - (   ).  , , .

----------


## .

.     ...

----------


## Anika_85

,  ,    .

----------


## 2010

!!!      ., ..  ,      -   (    ).  ,      ,  ,     - ? .

----------


## Feminka

>

----------

,    ""  . 1.    ( ):          (,      );      8 ..     (          , ..   ).    6%.      ,   ,    .      ?       ? (        , ,   :EEK!: ) 
2.                   .    .   ,   , ? 
.

----------


## pavel-z

> *pavel-z*,    .


   !!!   ,        .   !?!?!?

----------


## .

.    ,          .
 :Smilie:

----------


## -153

. ,.    .
    15%.         60.000 (   ).
           ?
-6 -      ?   .
    -. 
 ,   .

 .

----------


## .

*-153*,    .   "  "?        ?

----------

"   " -  ?     ?
    ?
         /?   ,     -  ,      -      -6    )?

----------


## .

-6  ,     ,        ,

----------


## -153

,       ,     -6 ?

----------


## .

-,      .

----------

> .    ,          .


,      ,  ,     -  ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,  ,     -  ?


!   :Smilie:

----------


## ...

!
,     !!!
      (    ),      !          ???

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## ...

, . .     .

----------


## GalaGala

!  ,   2009.   (.)  ,  -   .     ,        ,   ?           ? 
           ?

----------


## shulyaknv

(   )     .             .        .                .

----------


## shulyaknv

. ..   . ?

----------


## shulyaknv

.      .       100000

----------

.          6%.    " "  ,   ,    ,     .   .       -        ,  "",       ))         ,    ,         .       ,       ",    ,   ,   ?",   . 

   ?

1.    ? 
2.      ?
3.   ?

       6%
      ? -     ,     .   ,  - ,      ?       ?
   -?

----------


## .

21001,  ,     (800 ).    ,     .
             .

----------


## Full87

> .


     ?   -  ?           ?

,     .

----------


## .

.       ,         .   ,     .
     ,           :Smilie:

----------


## Full87

)
 :Smilie:

----------


## Full87

:

"     :

-         

-    // ( ..    )

-       



:  ,  346.11 "


 "      "-  ?      6% ???    ,      ?   - ?

----------


## Andyko

> "      "-  ?


  - ,

----------


## Z.L.

, .     ,    :
1.        ?    ,  ,    ,       .       .     ?  ? :Smilie: 
2.         ,   ,         ?    .

 .

p.s.    ,          (   )         ,   ,      ?

----------


## .

1. .    1000-2000 
2. .  -       (    )



> (   )


    ,     ?     ?

----------


## Z.L.

-   .
.

----------

, ,     ,     .       .       .              ?      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

.          .   .

----------

.   ,    ,  .   , ....

----------


## Andyko

:
 ,  ;
 ,  .

----------

, ,      ,      . 

    2008 .    2008   ,        .      - , ?

  .         2009 .      ?

----------


## Andyko

1. http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/:...:_119
2.

----------

,       ,      .

----------


## Andyko

,   ,      ;
     , ;
     ?       ?

----------

,  .     .      .    .

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

!
  -,   .    - , ,  ,   ,   :
1.        (, , ),  ,        ,    ..     -      .  ?           -   .
2.     6%,       -   .      -   ,  ,   .  - ..    ,    ? ..        ? ,   ?    ?
3.  ,     ,   (    -),      , , ,    ( ?) ,     ,      ""  ?   ""    -   .
 :Smilie:

----------

> (, , ),  ,        ,    ..     -      .  ?


       ,      :Smilie:     -       ?    ...   -  ,        :Big Grin: 




> - ..    ,    ?


   ,         -.         .   -      ,    

3.  ,     ( -   )

----------

,   - . .   -

----------


## .

!
1.   ,    -  ,   ,   -     " "    ,      . ,   -       -    ,     ? ,     ?
2. ..  - "  ,  ,   " - ?  :Wink: 
3.   - ,    ,   -  -,       -      6% -     ""  ?           ?

----------

3. afaik    
2.    ,   .     
1.   ,                :Big Grin:

----------


## .

3.    -  ""        * ,     ?
2. , 
1. ""  ?  ,    ,        ?     ?     ,            ""  - ?   - "",      ?

----------

3. 
1.     ,       **.        ?

----------


## .

1.     ?    -  -  ,      ,   ?    (  ) "  60   - ,    "   "  " ** "?

----------

> ?


,     100%          :Big Grin: 

   ,      ?  :Smilie: 

, ,                .       -

----------


## .

,   :Frown:   :Wink: 
 -   ,  -     -    ,     :Frown: 
-,    ...

----------

.    ,       .     .               .        () ,

----------


## 1981

!
     15   17         
1.   
2.           
3.

----------


## EugeneD

1.       ?
2.  ?
3.   ...

  :   ,    .        2011 ,    1 .

----------


## .



----------


## 1981

?
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

* 1981*,        ,         :Frown:

----------


## 1

!
  , .  5  2010.,    .   6%(  ""),   .
1. -    ,   ?
2.       -        ?    .
3.           ?

 ,  ,    (3-   ,   ),  -           .
 !

----------


## EugeneD

1. ... 2. . 3. http://www.klerk.ru/blank/124055/

----------


## 1

> 1. ... 2. . 3. http://www.klerk.ru/blank/124055/


 ?     ?
     -,       ,      .
,   ,  .

----------


## EugeneD

-  !    ,  .    , ,      .

----------


## 1

- !

----------


## babbling_brook

,     ,      ,       ?    -      !      ,          ?      :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,   .
    ?

----------


## babbling_brook



----------


## .

,    ,

----------


## babbling_brook

,       ,   ???)

----------


## efreytor

.

----------


## babbling_brook

,        ,         ????????      :Smilie:

----------


## .

*babbling_brook*,    ,  .         ,    .     ,

----------


## babbling_brook

)        "")))

----------


## Sorbier

.  - . .   . .   .  ?     ?

----------


## .

-?    ?    ?

----------


## Sorbier

.  .

----------


## .

.   ,

----------


## Sorbier

.

----------


## Sorbier

!

----------


## asa4182

, .     15%. -.      .   ,             .   11 ..           -     - ?

----------


## .

, .

----------


## asa4182

.
               .   ,  /.    ,     (     ).          : "   -   ?"    ,   ,    ...      - .

----------


## _1

,     .    30.07.10 (   01.03.10),          12 .        ,           - ,    .              ?

----------


## .

,      .      ,

----------


## _1

,             (  )?          ?  .

----------


## Ego

+

----------


## .

,       .       .         ?     ?

----------


## TRIAN

> ?


  :Wink:

----------

. ?      .    7000 .

----------


## .

, ,      .

----------

-    - .           ?

----------


## .

.      ,  .        .       ,

----------



----------


## rumsasa

!
  ,      .  !
      ,   ,  . 
     6%, ..    .   ,       ?
    ?...       /,     ?

----------


## .

,       ?

----------

> ,     ,      ,       ?    -      !      ,          ?


 !     ,   ?  6 %  ?       ?              ? 
 .

----------


## Andyko



----------

.

 .        5  ,  .   :    ,   ,    .

 ,    ?      ? ...     .

 , .
 .

----------


## Feminka

?

----------


## lesnik50

(  6%) ,   ,      - ( 6%).      ?

----------


## ˸

> (  6%) ,   ,      - ( 6%)


 ,    ?       ?

----------


## 999

! , ,      (  )     ?    ,         ,      !    ?  ,   ?

----------

.   ,      (),     .          ?

----------


## Andyko

;

----------

. .             ?      ?

----------


## Andyko

http://mvf.klerk.ru/usn/usn02.htm

----------


## EugeneD

> . .             ?      ?


   ,   - ,  "    ,   !"?

----------

,           ,

----------


## EugeneD

,      - ,  !   ,    ,   ?   -  ,    -      ,   !

----------


## .

!
  ,    ,     . 
     , 
  . 
       . 
          ,       , -     ? -   ,     
 2010.    ,      ,   -  0 ,   -2 -          1-   .   .  .
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   -,  ,    .         ,       .     ?   ?
      :    -         .          2011.   2.9%,     ,    -  ?       ?. .

----------


## .

> 2010.    ,     ,


   ?        ,   .



> 


  -     .        .        
            .      .

----------



----------


## ????????

21.12.10 .    52.42   .            . 1)     ,    ? 
2)      .     ?
3)    .  ,         .            .       ?

----------

1)    .
2) -      ,    ;
-  ;
-   ,    1 ;
3)         .

----------


## .

2.      ,   ,       . 
3.   .    ,      /            :Embarrassment:

----------


## ????????

,    ?      ,    ?

----------


## ????????

- .   .  ,      !      ,         ?

----------


## Gliss_

!
  (,) , .   .  ,  ,  . 
      ?
    ?    ?
      ?

 ()   ...
 .
  Gliss_

----------

?      ?

----------

> ?      ?


      .   .

----------


## Gliss_

> ?      ?


  :Frown: .   .    ?

----------

,    .      .     ,  .       ,    .     ,           .

----------


## Gliss_

> ,    .      .     ,  .       ,    .     ,           .


  ,   .
     :-1110018,-6-1,3-,-2,    ?

----------

-1110018(.-)  -
   -6-1  -2 
  3-     ,     



> ,


   ,     ?     ?    :    ?

----------


## Gliss_

> -1110018(.-)  -
>    -6-1  -2 
>   3-     ,     
> 
>    ,     ?     ?    :    ?


 .           ,         .   .

----------

> .


 
    2010 (  )
 3-   30.04.2011

----------


## Gliss_

> 2010 (  )
>  3-   30.04.2011


     ?
       ?  ?

----------


## Elena Ziborova

,      .

      ,   2011               ,          -   ? 

 ,                      ,      ?

!

----------


## ˸

> ?


  :yes:  .9

----------

*Gliss_*, 



> ?


 
  "",   1  2  2010 -  100 
 3  4  2010 -  1000 



> ?  ?


 
 -   .    4-

----------


## Maiila

!
  .
   (-),  3-  2010.    ,     .    3-  ,    ,    ,          ?

----------


## ˸

> 3-  ,    ,    ,          ?


       ...    ...   ,

----------


## Maiila

:           ,       ,        ....(    ?).         ?  ,   ?             :Smilie:   :Smilie: ,      ...

----------


## Maiila

> ...    ...   ,


      ?

----------


## -

, ...
     6%,  . 

, ,   ()  1 ,   10000 . 
 10000 .     6%,      .
     ,     /    . 
1.        (    )?
2.  ,  ,      9999 .   13% ?
3.  , -  ?

   :
     .    (      ),      ,        .    ?
1. , - 6%    .
2.       ?

       ?    ?
   .

----------


## .

1.     
2. .       ,    .

----------


## Salna

-     .  2010 , , 15%,  2011 - , 6%.      ,    "".       ?    ,    .

----------


## Storn

-

----------


## Salna

,  -      ,        ?          ?

----------


## Storn

> ?






> ?


   ,     ?

----------


## Salna

> ,     ?


,     ,    .  :Redface:

----------


## solomon7772009

. ,    .

----------


## .

,  -,       ,  -,        :Wink:

----------

